# Very Bad Spicey/Burny DIY E-Juice



## Jebula999 (26/8/15)

Sup Vapes,

I have come across a slight problem while making my own E-Juice.

Some juices are coming out perfect, I have finally managed to make some real nice juices from all the advice from my previous posts.

The issue is that now and then, a juice seems to have a "spicy" feel to it in my throat... It really makes my cough reflex kick in and is worse on the exhale than it is on the inhale, but i have no idea what is causing it.

I am always making my juices with 4-6mg nic levels and 70% VG. So i have a semi standard going.
I thought it might be the 6mg juices with too much nic, but even if i make another batch and lower the combined down to a 4mg nic level, it is still spicy.

It has really annoyed me as i made a small batch of a strawberry milkshake mix and it was amazing, so i made a big batch of 100ml, and that batch is so spicy i cant vape more than 3 times after one another and my chest closes up and ill cough for a while... 

I'm thinking it could be the steeping? How hot is too hot for steeping nicotine? And what happens or what does nic taste or feel like when it goes bad or you heat it too much while steeping?


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Not more than 50 degrees celcius. In fact, lower than that. 45 if you can. At 50 the nic starts to oxidize as far as I know. Look it up on google.

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...a/heat_steeping_and_nicotine_degradation_lab/

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/effects-of-heat-on-nicotine-degradation.6202/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jebula999 (26/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Not more than 50 degrees celcius. In fact, lower than that. 45 if you can. At 50 the nic starts to oxidize as far as I know. Look it up on google.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...a/heat_steeping_and_nicotine_degradation_lab/
> 
> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/effects-of-heat-on-nicotine-degradation.6202/


Thanks for the links man, i searched a few sites and tried to look up the effects but could not find any solid information


----------



## Wesley (26/8/15)

Try giving it a week in a dark place with the cap off for the ingredients to gel properly. Give it a good hard shake every day and squeeze it to get the bad gases out. I have the same issue and usually comes right with some time.


----------



## rogue zombie (26/8/15)

This is why I don't heat steep.
I ruined 50ml of oxidised nic in a juice because it was obviously on two high a heat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (26/8/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Vapes,
> 
> I have come across a slight problem while making my own E-Juice.
> 
> ...




Also keep in mind that some flavours change due to the amount of heat applied to them depending on how they extracted so its not just the NIC you need to worry about at high temperatures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/8/15)

I never use heat to steep. Two weeks minimum in a dark cupboard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cam (15/9/15)

I agree with viper, a cool dark resting place, and plenty of agitation. 
speed steeping is all good and well, but in truth i do not believe that you can B S father time. 
Not without consequence anyhow.
Are you using the same supplier, or even same batch of nic in particular and other ingredients? 
When i loose a mix i look to all the details, and its bazaar how much impact one small element can make. 
Also check that you are not double dipping and cross contaminating your mixing tools. 
If you use syringes and needles make sure to keep a needle for each flavor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (15/9/15)

keep the heat low, add the nic to the mix as late as possible.
Nic gets a peppery/burny taste when mishandled


----------



## Nilton (15/9/15)

Hey @Jebula999 

I have had that same problem before and struggled like hell to find the answer. After much trial an error I finally put it down to the heat. I no longer heat steep any of my juices.

Once I went back to the good old leave it in a dark cupboard for 2 weeks+ never had the issue again.

Nicotine most definitely does not like heat. And I mix at 3mg which is very little Nic, but enough to make the whole batch burn like hell.


----------



## Jebula999 (15/9/15)

Nilton said:


> Hey @Jebula999
> 
> I have had that same problem before and struggled like hell to find the answer. After much trial an error I finally put it down to the heat. I no longer heat steep any of my juices.
> 
> ...


I've also gone down to 3mg now from 6mg. But now when steaping goes well there is no throat hit  haha. But i prefer that over a bad batch.

I just made a Looper clone yesterday, and it is spicey as hell even after a shake and vape. So odd.


----------



## kev mac (16/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Vapes,
> 
> I have come across a slight problem while making my own E-Juice.
> 
> ...


I ran into the same type of problem when I tried to make a large batch so I stick to 30ml batches now.I know it's illogical but it works best for me this way.


----------

